# Sits on my shoulder



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

My 2 month old Pearl loves to sit on my shoulders and go about my day with me, but when I put her down she stays in one spot most of the time. She fights to get free if I try to hold her, so I just let her go ahead and crawl up to my shoulders. Is this ok? Also, she has started making a guttural cooing noise and walking around in a circle immediately after I let her jump/fly back to her cage. Is this a territorial thing? She also refuses to bathe and is losing feathers, but I read the feathers thing is normal for 2 months. No bald spots or anything, just little delicate feathers scattered about. With the bathing, I’ve decided to just leave a bowl in her cage with her and let her warm up to it on her own terms? When I’m working we are in the same room together- at lunch and when I’m done for the day I put on her pants and we carry on in the rest of the house. She eats well and has good poops. I just wonder if hanging out on my shoulder is a good thing?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Most pigeons don't like getting cuddled like other pets do. Sitting on your shoulder is great! Sounds like she is considering the cage as her territory, that is also good. You can get her interested in taking a bath by splashing the water with your fingers. But at the end it will be up to her if she wants to bath or not.


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

> Also, she has started making a guttural cooing noise and walking around in a circle immediately after I let her jump/fly back to her cage. Is this a territorial thing? She also refuses to bathe and is losing feathers, but I read the feathers thing is normal for 2 months. No bald spots or anything, just little delicate feathers scattered about.


Sounds like she's getting ready to have a baby - with you. The guttural cooing noise and the delicate feathers (sometimes they'll pull them out in prepping for a brooding patch so the future eggs can be warmed properly) are what are making me think there's going to be some eggs in the future. If so, CONGRATULATIONS, YOU'LL SOON BE A PARENT TO UNFERTILIZED EGGS. Only kidding.  No need to worry though if I'm correct. They just sit on the eggs until they realize they won't hatch.


----------

